# Robotic Trachelectomy



## Brenda Ray (Jul 10, 2014)

How do you code robotic trachelectomy following subtotal hysterectomy? There is no code for laparoscopic trachelectomy. The cervix was detached via robotic abdominal approach (laparoscopic) but was removed via the vagina. Laparoscopic BSO was also done. Help!!


----------

